# Mirrolure Baits-Type, size, color and retrieve



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

A lot of posts suggest using mirrolure baits for trout (recently catching striper, as well). Is that simply suggesting the brand of baits, or the mirrolure lipped crankbait (floating diver) and/or mirrolure topwater bait? Mirrolure makes deep divers, suspending twichbaits, lipped crankbaits, etc. What bait is actually being used for trout/striper? Size and color? Assuming that you use the suspending twitchbait are you "walk'in" the twitchbait with an erractic action? What is your action with the lipped crankbait? Slow retrieve, or an erractic real and stop action? 

Be on the OBX surf this weekend.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

A lot of what I've been told is to use the 52MR series in whatever color. 11 being a good start. It's good to have a variety of colors until you find what they like. I've been using them for striper up here and that particular one (52MR11) is working quite well. They are 3.5" and 1/2 oz.


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks basstardo*

Thanks basstardo! I appreciate the input and welcome further advice.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

if youre headin down south.....get the 52MPD
thats the purple demon color.....thats all im gonna say


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks Smoke*

Thanks Smoke! Enough said. Thanks for the input!


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

SurfRookie,

I wholeheartedly agree with what basstardo and Smoke have said... the 52M and 52MR are good lures to start with. Sand Flea likes the Catch2000 which is good in shallow flats. I would get a copy of the Mirrolure catalog (it's free) and decide which model you need for what depth of water. This will give you a much better understanding of the lures.

In general when fishing during the day use light colored Mirrolures like 11 or 18. At night use dark lures like NS or PD. There are many colors but these are a good start.

In response to your question about how to work the lure... my favorite way to work the lure is doing very little except letting the current carry the lure and reeling very slowly. Sometimes giving the lure a little pop will trigger a bite, particularly if you know where the fishies are holding. Most of my hits come when I'm doing nothing to the lure... I guess it just floats by the fish and looks tasty! Practice using the lure in clear water to get an idea of how fast it sinks and how much twitch translates to its action.

Good luck! Once you learn how to use a Mirrolure it will be one of your go to lures.


----------



## beachcaster (Nov 8, 2002)

if your fishing at night use the purple, black, and halloween color. They like dark colors at night that I still dont understand the logic in.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The darker colors look like a baitfish at night. Since it's low light, the silhouette of a dark color more closely resembles a smaller fish in the water.


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Also make sure to get a few MirrOdines!

MirrOdine is quickly becoming my go to lure.

I stood out on the point 2 weeks ago and SPANKED the specks all day on it when they wouldn't touch anything else.


----------



## cgsteiger (Apr 13, 2006)

I have one top water i found and chartruce and blue but no luck with it yet and a gold and red one.Today i just got a tt hp in pink silver in the middle and spots.Has anyone had luck with pink lures ive herd there the best?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks for the info. Lots of fish have been caught off mirrolures. There are lot of different types that work in different ways. pick what you want to fish for and pick the right type lure for that type of fishing.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I fish grubs and jigs much more than mirrorlures.. I have caught my share on mirrorlures though.. Purple demon really put the hurts on em one night while fishing near Frisco Pier,fish from 2 to 3lbs on every other cast.. Many times near the point I've used pink in several varietys,dark green and emerald green worked good for me as well.. I've been out of my boat in the summer and caught many on a floating chartruese one.. Saw as many as three under that thing at one time ready to pounce on it..
Many now swear by what's called a "firetiger".. Not real good with numbers,but it goes middepth,and it is brownish,with stripes and an orange bottom??


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all who posted. Plan to stop by BP in Hampton on my way to the OBX. My shopping list grows everyday. Can't wait to tryout some new equipment and lures. Happy Holidays!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

if youre going to buxton stop by RDT instead of BPS or TW's if youre gonna be up by nags head.....always support the locals bro....the fishing Gods smile upon it.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 26, 2007)

Yea, RDT has all the good colors and maybe JAM can give you the hot pick of the day!


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

*Always!*

And no matter how many Mirrolures you end up getting, make sure you've got the classic TT11. If nothing else works throw this sucker! It's the only one I've ever caught anything on...lol


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

Johnny Reb said:


> Yea, RDT has all the good colors and maybe JAM can give you the hot pick of the day!


or if you are like me, you can track red clay mud into the store as soon as it opens so JAM can get pissed at you because he thinks its DOGSH*T!


inside joke


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Do they still make purple demon? I looked at a few stores today and online, and I can't find them. Maybe RDT has a few left?


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

TT808, TT11, PD, Texas Chicken, and the mirrodine in the 808 looking color and the one with pink & chartreuse on it (don't know the numbers on the mirrordines). Those 6 are all I carry anymore. SLOOOOOWWWW retrieve, with little twitches every now and then.


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Good point, Smoke*

Smoke, good point about supporting local shops, could'nt agree more. Just plan to use a BP gift card on the way. But, I agree with your suggestion about RDT.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

*Purple Demon*

basstardo,

PD is still in production as far as I know. This year I got PD's from Greg's Baitshack as well as L&S Bait Co. Some PD's are back ordered... I guess there was a big demand.

Looking forward to trying the Mirrodine.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I didn't know Greg carried them. I'll probably swing in there in a week or so and see what's available. Thanks for the heads up. I've been looking online for that color and just can't find it.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Purple Demon still in production another good one is the Night Staker.. TT808 TT750 are other must haves.... JAM


----------



## FishStu (Nov 4, 2003)

If you are in Kitty Hawk, stop by the Exxon station/deli/tackle shop on the beach road. They man who works there modifies the darker Mirolures with various types of tape, paint, etc. Don't know him or his results personally but based on the way he was loving working on a lure last time I was in there, I would guess he knows a lot about night fishing for trout with Mirrolures !!!
They have a great selection and I would 
think he would help you get just the right colors .


----------



## coolbreeze (Sep 16, 2006)

the exon station you're referring to is the Stop n Shop in kdh and the guy behind the counter is mike (aka captain mike ). i'm pretty sure cause i work there too. mirrorlure color choices change frequently on the obx. water clarity, ambient light, sea state, all seem to affect the catch rate. two months ago we got some 77m's (pd and ns). they're like 50% larger than a 52m and boy did they fly off the rack. PD an NS (purple demon and night stalker) are very good choices for fishing at night and low light. 52m, 52mr, tt, ttr, and sttr are all the same lure body but with different scale decals, rattles or hook color. if water clarity is poor, the 808 color is effective. our water temps right now are in the low 50's so a slow retrieve bouncing these sinking lures off the bottom would probably be a good plan.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Well, I managed to find 5 plugs in purple demon.  Still huntin' for NS.


----------



## Woodduck (Sep 21, 2007)

coolbreeze said:


> the exon station you're referring to is the Stop n Shop in kdh and the guy behind the counter is mike (aka captain mike ). i'm pretty sure cause i work there too.


I'm going to come by there and get some fishing help from y'all then.
I'm down at Nags Head and trying to catch supper.
It was too cold today though.
I'm go'ne ask for Coolbreeze.


----------

